# Reefs out of Port St. Joe?



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Going over there on the 12th of this month for a week for scallops. Bringing kayaks and was wondering if there are any near shore reefs over there within a few miles of the beach? If anyone has any public numbers to share or know where I can find any?
Thanks


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Going over there on the 12th of this month for a week for scallops. Bringing kayaks and was wondering if there are any near shore reefs over there within a few miles of the beach? If anyone has any public numbers to share or know where I can find any?
> Thanks


https://www.mbara.org/

All you want


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, we need an organization like that in Pensacola.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Also if you stop by the dive shop, Daly's dock n dive, he has a bunch of numbers hanging on the wall. we dove a bunch of the wrecks close to shore a couple years ago. shot a bunch of black snapper, spanish and flounder. Theres also a TON of jew fish on the wrecks and SHARKS


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info!
Is there any natural bottom spots in that area? Would love to target some grouper!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Thanks a lot for the info!
> Is there any natural bottom spots in that area? Would love to target some grouper!


Yes. How far out are you willing to paddle?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Yes. How far out are you willing to paddle?


5 miles


----------

